# xp hotfix removal tool.



## muddler (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello Folks. I don't know about you but I had xp hotfixes as long as your arm. I found this tool that removes them safely. "BUT" I must urge that you do not use it for at least 2 weeks after the hotfixes have been installed and they have had time to enbed themselves on your machine even better use it before you install the latest updates.
http://www.dougknox.com/xp/utils/xp_hotfix_backup.htm


----------

